# Faq: Прочитайте прежде чем начинать новую тему

## Laitr Keiows

Темы с этими вопросами регулярно возникают на форуме. Предлагаю ознакомиться.

Q: Как сделать так что б eth1 всегда был eth1 и не менялся произвольно с eth0?

A: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689237.html

Q: При очередном обновлении возникла ошибка: [blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp)

A: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-650777.html

Q: После обновления системы получаю сообщение при работе/старте различных сервисов: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

A: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-601799.html

Q: Есть RAID-контроллер, встроенный в материнскую плату, есть 2 SATA винта. Как сделать из них "зеркало"?

A: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-516832.html

Этот список будет пополняться и дополняться. Предложения и дополнения приветствуются в виде ответов.

----------

## fank

Q: обновил мир (DNu), не работает такая-то программа

A: не обновляйте мир DNu

Q: обновил wine, перестала работать такая-то программа

A: посмотрите на сайте AppDB статус работоспособности этой программы

Q: не работает....

A: Докажите!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TigerJr

Q: Сделал emerge --sync, что-то не работает или глючит.

A: не обновлять порты, не протестировав на собаках!!!

S: emerge-webrsync --revert=yyyymmdd может спасти

Q: Установил ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=[~amd64|~x86], что-то не устанавливается

A: Установи ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=[amd64|x86] и попробуй опять.

----------

